# New Moderator!



## Dave

To help fight the recent increase in spam, we have brought on a new moderator.

Let's all welcome *parapluie* as ILMC's newest moderator! :congrats:

We might need to bring on another moderator, so stay tuned.


----------



## kendal

welclme to the fight against spam lol.


----------



## parapluie

ahaha thank you!


----------



## wilfiboy

Congratultions Lia on your new post good luck x


----------



## paul1959




----------



## swgurl

Dave said:


> To help fight the recent increase in spam, we have brought on a new moderator.
> 
> Let's all welcome *parapluie* as ILMC's newest moderator! :congrats:
> 
> We might need to bring on another moderator, so stay tuned.



I think you shouls ask Wilfiboy!!!! She's on here regularly and offers great advice too!!!


----------



## embee

Yep, Wilfiboy gets my vote too.


----------



## parapluie

mine too! Karen is great


----------



## wilfiboy

Oh how lovely thanks for your support ladies ... but if its computer related you know Im computer illiterate, cant even put my pictures on lol x x


----------

